# BUG REPORT: picture in guide doesn't fit



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

This is such a minor bug compared to the others I have been experiencing that I am a bit reluctant to report it, but it may shed light on other problems for the programmers, so here goes:

When looking at the guide, the video from the current channel appears in a window at the top. It doesn't fit in the box. It overlaps to the left. This occurs on 1080i 16x9, as well as 1080i 4x3#1.

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I've noticed the same thing. Certainly not a major problem, but something that should be put on the list to be fixed down the road, after the more pressing issues are dealt with.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

it seems to be especially with SD channels. they are shifted left. The HD channels seem to fit correctly.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

I will add that I observe this with 720p 16x9 output.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

All of the channels are shifted, not just the SD ones - those are just more noticible because of the black bars on the sides.

Anyone notice yet the preview window failing to integrate the interlaced scan lines of the video back into a watchable picture? One of the very strange things that I've seen (that I haven't talked about here) is occasionally I'll see the video window with half of the scan lines aligned properly in the window, and the other half of the scan lines offset to the left. Needless to say it produces a very strange picuture! (and completely unwatchable)


----------



## kls (Nov 27, 2003)

Mark - with respect to the interlaced scan lines, do you have the transparent menus enabled?(not the transparent guide) If I enable it anytime the picture is in a window(guide, search etc) its all over the place and quite unwatchable.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, I don't use the transparent guide or menus.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark -

I've observed the preview window failing to integrate the interlaced scan lines. I don't use the transparent guide or menus either, but often find the 921 getting into a state where menus come up as transparent despite the preferences setting.


----------

